# NABBA British Finals



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well we are a week away from the NABBA finals in southport where yours truly will be mixing it up with others in Class 4...

was wondering who is planning to come to the show??

Along with myself Jimmy will be there he is helping me prep on the day and night before......

so come along and give me your support it would be great to meet some of you aswell....

Paul..


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im hoping to be there for sure. Just hope my lift doesnt let me down.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

and i,ll pick you up if your stuck, lol


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Well we are a week away from the NABBA finals in southport where yours truly will be mixing it up with others in Class 4...
> 
> was wondering who is planning to come to the show??
> 
> ...


As you know i would love to get along to it ,but cant, so good luck with it hope you win


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

do u need tickets or can u pay on the door?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

tickets are £26, but he said you can pay on the door.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Dammit all to hell and back! I usually go to this show (to support my mate, Jon Bridge-Class 2), but he's not competing in it this year (he's looking fookin massive though-competing in September), so I have other things arranged. It would have been good to meet some of you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys..

not sure i can accomadate the winning Sam69 as the level is very high at the finals i am looking to make the top 6 but any where other than last will make me happy .....

first finals so everything to gain nothing to lose...


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Good luck Paul. From what I've seen in the past class 4 has some freaks in it, but your one anyway so you should do well!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> first finals so everything to gain nothing to lose...


Too true mate, too true!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm gonna be there with bells on!!!

Cant wait to slap tan on those tight shaven buns paul....

I mean check your condition and stuff


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I cant wait to finaly meet you Jimmy. Youll know im about when you glance to your left and see a big fist hurtling towards your already ugly face!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i think i will see your gut first and dodge the punch robby


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Your on form tonight mate. Wit and intelligance both invloved in that comeback. Not great amounts of either granted but you are a Southerner.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

one thing is that us southerners dont drink as much lager as you boys north of london!!!

So while your throwing that punch, i might even have enough time to drink a cup of tea before i knock you out


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you guys are too funny.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Good luck Paul :bounce:


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

got a couple of guys who train at the same gym as me going to be on stage... one in the novices and the other in the Mr.'s don't knwo which class it is but he is looking F*cking great - guy called Paul Knight - TypeR knows who I'm talking about... I would be expecing him to place well on the day, he looked good for the South east but he got his prep all wrong... still placed 2nd.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am looking forward to the show now i am the same weight as the day before my qualifier but in better condition and much dryer.

it will be a good day...


----------



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

good luck pscarb hope yah do well !!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah best of luck pscarb!


----------

